# any one having natural FET in april?



## karen112 (Jan 27, 2007)

girls,
Just come back from the hospital we saw the consultant and he has said we can start FET in april!! 

Is anyone else having a natural FET then
Also can anyone enlighten me on what happens ect as i never had one before 
The consultant mentioned scans but just said we will explain nearer the time,but i want to know now!!  
I would be grateful 
cheers..................................karen x


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi Karen, 

I'm hoping to have FET in April also!  If our frosties survive the thaw        

I haven't got my follow-up until 19th March, so I am also anxious to know what to expect.  I will probably have natural FET but I pvulate late and my cycles are only 27 days, so i'm concerned this won't give the embies time to implant  .  We have 3 frozen blasts, what about you?  

I have just posted on the ARGC board so i'm hoping someone will reply to shed light on the whole process.  I'll let you know when I know more!

Mack xx


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Hope I can join you. I too will be having FET in April.  Don't know what that willl involve  . I have also been told that I will have some scans and then will be told when I am ready for FET, that is when FEmbies will be put back.

I wish I knew more. 

Mack - Karen did any of you  manage to find out what is involved? Maybe we can be cycle budies for FET in April.

Good luck
Bonzi
xxx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Hiya girls!

I'll also be having FET april.  Had our consultation on friday and we are going for natural cycle - sounds pretty straight forward! I thought it might involve abit of help (drugs etc) but nothing atal! just LH surge and no scans! feel like I need to do something more! 

She gave me a scan and everythings fine, she even seen a folicle (only a ickle one) she said it would of increased in size by mon/tue (now basically) she did say I could do it then but she didnt recomend as its a bit rushed so we are going for april af starts around 21st march.  

I have been testing since day10 just to see when I do ovulate, its now day 15 and nothing but my cycle is 31days so I should get a surge around in a few days.

She talked us through blasto stage as we thought it sounds realy good but she said she would not recomend it as they might not survive day5. Anyway she asked us if we wanted to thaw all 7, she talked us through just thawing 4 and keep the rest back for backup and we decided to go with thawing 4.  We are also going to have assisted hatching which is ment to be good with frosties   assisted hatching is when they laser abit of the zona pellucida (shell basically) so it helps hatch them (if anyone doesnt know) 

Nice to see a few people here already! 

If anyone is abit uncertain of what nat FET involves, I know a few things now (going by my clinic) All I have to do is start using the ovulation tests on the day it goes by your cycle length, like mine is 31 days so I start testing day 14 or 13 to be sure, and when you get a surge I have to phone the clinic and thats all there is to it at my clinic.
I know other clinics give you scans and some drug type things though 

Hope that helps.

Will pop back later.

Love Vicky xx


----------



## karen112 (Jan 27, 2007)

girls thank you for your replys i had almost given up hope!!
Mack: we have 12    11 at 1 cell and 1 at 4 cell!!

Bonzi: i would love to be your cycle buddy(and anyone elses!!)

QueenVicur hospital doesnt take the frosties to blastocysts,do not know why!! the doc said the frosties that are 1 cell should survive the thaw but how do they know?i guess its all a big gamble isnt it??
a gamble worth taking though!we were very lucky to have got 12 we couldnt believe it because first time round we only got 9 eggs  and only 2 turned into embryos of which they implanted and we were extra
lucky as it worked first time and i got my DD Darcie Marie, i would put a pic up but i am new to all this!!

I still have not got my first AF after m/c!!
know i am due any day and so does everbody else!    as  i am a right nark and
very bad temperd so my lovely hubby keeps telling me,just wish it would hurry up then at least i will know roughly when in april we can do it.


  to you all and i send you lots of     hope to speak soon karen xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Can I join in?  We are going for FET in April too.  We only have one   but it is a 32 cell expanded blasto and we've been told it has a 60% chance of defrosting ok so fingers crossed.

We've been told that because my cycles are normal and there is nothing wrong with me fertility wise that we'll have natural FET and it also has a 60% chance of working.

I am more scared this time than when we had ICSI/PESE last year because we want this 100 times more now because of losing Poppy and Alex in November.  I hope and pray that they are watching over us and are sprinkling lots of    on us to bring them a brother or sister.

There is another thread - April/May cycle buddies for all FF cycling then whatever their treatment so pop on and say hi there too.

I think my AF is due on Friday 13th   April.  I say think cos I normally go 31 days but this month for the first time ever it was 38!!  I've had 3 "normal" periods since giving birth and this one decides to go wobbly and its been a monster too    Do you roughly when they put the embies back on a FET?  Bearing in mind I have a blasto would it be around day 20??  Can't remember what my clinic told me....


----------



## cissy (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi Panda,

Just to say that I too only had one frostie which was an expanded blast and it thawed brilliantly. The embryologist said that if she hadn't thawed it she would never have known that it had been frozen.

My tough little embie was transferred yesterday and test date is 27th March.

I hope that this reassures you. You sound an incredibly brave person.

Cissy x


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Cissy

Thanks for letting me know that, it gives me a bit more hope.  Good luck for your test date xx


----------



## karen112 (Jan 27, 2007)

Panda,iam afraid i dont know when they put in blastocysts!! our clinic doesnt do this,as i asked last time i went,dont know why!! i finally got my 1st AF after my miscarriage i like you went a long time it was 35 days!!hope i am still ovulating as normal as next time we start FET.
My clinic said to bell them on my 1st day, and i dont know anymore i am afraid(useless).
You sound like you have been through the mill!!You also must be a very strong person,hope your FET goes well for you and you get what you long for hope i hear from you soon.....karen x ^goodluck


Cissy   with your , hope you get   
sending lots of    and   love karen x


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Ah thanks Karen - that's very sweet of you.  I wouldn't say I was strong - more DESPERATE to have a baby    They put Blasto's back on day 5/6 I think.  Oh well this time next month I will know more!  Just gonna ring the clinic now and ask for more info 

xx


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

I'm also having a natural FET in April and am also scared silly after my m/c last September. I took the pill after my m/c because I couldn't deal with periods at that time, I stopped taking it when we returned from our hols at the end of Jan and have had two periods since. I think my period will arrive on the 2nd April but who knows with my AF!!

I have just two frosties - both grade 2 and they were frozen at 8 cells and 5 cells.

Love and luck to all

Claire xx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi girls

Can I join you?

I'm also having a natural FET next month and it seems that all our cycles are a bit different.  I'm having a first scan and bloods on Day 14 (cycle normally 30-34 days) which is the 10th April and then daily bloods until I'm ready for a Pregnyl injection.  Then I presume I'll be on progesterone and probably Pregnyl injections throughout my 2ww as I'm an early bleeder.

Only done a FET once before when I had a medicated cycle with one day frosties and managed to get pg but sadly m/c in the 7th week.  Finding it difficlt to be positive after so many failed attempts fresh attempts but at least my last FET was successful to an extent!

What stage is everyone else at?

Allison xx


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi Allison (wow - u don't look 41   !)

I am hopefully due to do a natural FET in April.      I'm on CD6 now and having a scan (and repeat immune test) on Monday which will be CD9.  This is usually done on CD10, but our NHS appointment at Barts has coincided as it's on Tuesday!  I then start OPK's, and a blood test a few days after a surge.  Fingers crossed for an earlier one, as my late ovulation and progesterone issue is causing us problems   ... If all that goes to plan and our frosties survive the thaw, we should have ET around 16th April.    

Good luck to everyone!

M xxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Mack

Thanks for the compliment!  (I'm the one on the right by the way   )  It was taken 18 months ago but I'm lucky that I still don't have too many wrinkles   

Best of luck with the scan today, looks like you're about a week ahead of me as I'm on CD 5 today (first scan on CD14 as I ov a bit late too).  Sounds like they have all your meds under control and hope this is the one for you hunni     

Claire...hope AF turns up today so you can start your cycle.  Let us know if you need an AF dance!

Good luck to everyone    

Allison xx


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi ladies

I am back again.  Have been having a really bad 2 months, 1 BFN with ICSI and now 1 BFN with a natural try and progest support.   

I am now on CD2 and will be going to my clinic on day 14 for a scan I persume.  I called yesterday as I got AF (really late this month) to ask about when I am supposed to go to the clinic and my doc was away.  The nurse told me I need to go in on CD 14, but no idea what for. I guess it is probably a scan to check the lining before transfer.  I need to relax as I am really stressed not knowing what the procedure is likely to involve.  I am also a little angry with my doc as I was hoping to discuss the tx steps before CD14. He won't even be there before then.  

So where is everyone else?  Has anyone got the same times as me?  Ladies how r you all going.  Mine I think is going to be a natural FET. Although I think I will probably need to have a trigger injection as ovulation can be rather late in my case.  Well it was last month.  I am thinking this might be because I had a BFN ICSI the month prior to that. 

GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL
STAY IN TOUCH
BONZI
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Hiya girls.

Yay I had my Surge this morning!! My first test was lastnight and a neg and this morning was a +ive and I tested again this afternoon just to be sure and it was darker than the ref line  So I rang the clinic this morning and left a message, and later on got a call back from my nurse explaining everything, I did ask if I could request a scan and she said yes that will be fine! so thats very good news   she did ask me why and I just said just to check my lining realy and she understood   so Im booked in for a scan tomorrow 11am. FET will likely be thursday! hope it wont be friday the 13th! Im just realy keeping fingers crossed for the thaw! 

Anyway will let you know how I get on.

How is everyone else doing??

Love Vicks. xxx


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi ladies









I am now counting the days only got 8 days before my first scan to see lining. Doc seems to think I will have ET on 21st April. Anyone else on the same timeline?









Stressed out and worried I have not done anything I should be doing to maximise my chances







thinking all the time.

Vicki well done hun and good luck on your scan. Let me know how you do with your scan.







will pray for you night and day.

Goodluck to everyone else







. What you all up to?

Bonzi
xxxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Great news about your surge Vick and glad they are going to scan you to put your mind at rest.  Best of luck with the thaw, you'll have your little ones back on board VERY soon    

Bonzi....I'm sure everything will be fine hunni.  Natural FET is really strange as you don't have to really do anything, we're all so used to sniffing, stabbing, scanning our way throughtx that to sit back and just let it happen is just plain wierd!!  Try and relax hunni, your body is doing just fine.

Hope everyone else is well and had a lovely Easter
Allison xx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Hi Girls.

Well had my scan today and all is fine, my lining is 10.5 so thats great news, I did say to my nurse I had wicked pain today on the right side of where my overies are and she just checked over them and there were alot of follies and there was one with fluid leek so I guess thats what that wicked pain was! It felt like I had something more severe than that was agony!, all gone now though!.  Anyway so I'll be expecting a call sometime in the morning on thursday from the embryolagist  We will be having assisted hatching as they recomended it with FET.  I honesly have a gut feeling that they wont survive   I know they said they were good batch but I just got that feeling.

Anyway Bonzi - Not long to wait for you 1st scan then! try keep positive!, thx for your thoughts 

Alison - Thankyou to hun   Getting realy uptight now! Ive got the most horried irratable bowel at the mo   How are you doing??

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

Speak soon! xxx


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi ladies

4 days to first scan and about 9 days before FET arrrrrh. In the mean time I am doing some reflexology and also a lot of GYM to get myself into shape. I am using the treadmill and jogging a little, aswell as using the step (sweating it really  ) IS it ok to do this or will this effect my tx and FET in 10 days. Does it matter if you do running? I am just a bit worried I am overworking my self 

I am feeling fine, but just trying to get fit and feel healthy before embies back on board. Is running and strenous exercises bad for me in anyway before ET?









I am also eating a lot of Junk at the moment (Macs this afternoon)







and drinking coke. Just does not feel I am have tx no drugs does feel weird and just trying to be normal.

Hope to hear from you.









Thanks for the welcome everyone


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Hiya girls.

Well sorry to moan on first thing in the morning, my stomach is in knotts thinking my frosties wont survive the thaw   waiting in all morning for the dreaded phonecall, I got this feeling its going to be bad news   Im getting a cold too, Ive got IBS back again, just keep running to the loo! eer I dont think I was as this scared lastime?? never been so anxious!  Anyway will let you all know how my frosties do, fingers crossed!!

Bonzi - I shouldnt worry to much about the junk food I was the same on my last tx and it was fine, just try not to over do it with the exercise hehe, this time around Ive been realy healthy no booze no junk food I just dont feel like it though, also Ive been drinking pineapple juice  (1glass) and a couple of brazil nuts a day   so 3 days till scan? it'll fly by!! good luck xx

Hope everyone else is ok? 

Speak soon.

LOve Vick xx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Hi girls.

Well just had the dreaded phonecall god I was sweating!  Anyway they did what we asked they thawed 4 but only 1 survived so the thawed the 3 left and they were fine! they started at 3 cell then 6cell and 8 sell, the 3 cell is now a 5 and the 6 is now a 8 and the 8 is now a 10! so thats a big relief!! and they will do the assisted hatching later just before et, so Im booked in for 1.30! obviously they are going to discard one of my frosties 

Dreaded 2ww now!!

Love Vicks. xx


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Good Luck Vick!   

Hope ET goes well!

Mack x


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi All

I've not been on this thread for ages as was waiting for AF to start.  She arrived on Tuesday (a few days early) so 10 day baseline scan is booked for next Thursday.  Can any of you tell me roughly how many days after scan embies get put back? I have a wedding on 28th April and I just KNOW it is going to be then and I can't get out of it!  Oh well best make the most of the hen night this weekend and have my last little drinkie. - Oh Dear just read back through the posts and realised I am repeating myself   

Queenvic - good luck hope it went well.

Bonzi - I've replied to your exercise question on Peer Support.

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Hiya Girls.

Well had FET at 1.30 today all went well exsept I was nervous and had realy bad wind!! lol, but I managed to hold it all in hehe.  So I have a 8 & 10cell embies on board and they had assisted hatching.  

So Im off over to the dreaded 2ww   

Thx Panda for the good luck   Hmm not sure about the scan hun as I had just the one scan (day after surge) my clinic dont do scans or anything I had to request the scan myself just to check the lining so had FET 2 days later. Hope you have a good night out!! let us  know how you get on, other girls on here might be able to answer your question better than mine   take care hun.

Bonzi - how are you doing?

Allison - how are you getting on?

Speak soon.

Love vicks xxx  cant believe Im on 2ww!!!


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Thanks for all your replies and wonderful best wishes.  Well I am just gyming and trying to stay healthy   really hard.  I am waiting for my first scan on Monday and will take it from there.  I don't know if I should be doing ovulation sticks, my doc never mentioned these at all.  

Good luck vicks keep us posted here aswell about how you go hun.  Take it easy and try to relax now.  Praying for you.

Panda- Good luck hun hope all goes smooth.  Thanks for replying to me on peer support xxxxxxxxx  

Just fussing now about flying back after ET. I am going to go to Abu dhabi for my ET and that is about 35 mins flight.  I am really worried about this as I heard it could effect our BFP.  Will see how it goes after scan. Do you think it matters if I fly back after ET. I am hoping to stay about 2 days after ET and then fly back on the 3rd day. IS that wise?  Or should I stay longer then fly back or drive back?   going mad.  

Love 
BONZI XXXXXXXXXXxxx  


GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Have PM'd you Bonzi.  Its a difficult one re flying - lots of women do but I'm not sure I would want to as I would blame that if it didn't work.  Its about a 4 hour drive back home though isn't it?  Have you asked the clinic?  I am sure it would be fine as its only 35 mins. x


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi ladies
There is also a FET thread on the link below. Why don't you come and join that one. We can join the other girls on this thread. The more the merrier 

See you there. It is under cyclebuddies, and then look for FET March/April

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82734.90

Join me there.

LOVE bonzi ( I get soo mixed up because I am also posting in both threads) can't keep up.

See you there


----------



## karen112 (Jan 27, 2007)

hello again girls!
well i am counting down now till my FET,
i was wandering if anyone can give me some advise,i phoned clinic on fri (my 1st day)
they said to buy a ovulation kit and phone back when i get my serge!!no scans or anything,because i ovulate,what i am concernd about is that in the information pack(clear blue digital)it says to start testing on day 16 as my cycle was 33 days this time,but i am more than positive that i ovulate on day 14 or 15 any advice on what to do anyone?i obviously dont want to miss my serge,so shall i test from day 10 to be sure??i am really nervous bout this,think its because there is no injections or scans ect....  but then there is the worry of the eggs making the thaw and dividing..all scary buisness..good luck to all who have gone on to 2ww hope everything turns out positive for you all.sorry for rambling..karen x


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Karen - start from day 10 just to be sure - that's what I would do.

I had my CD10 scan yesterday and my womb lining was a lovely and juicy 10mm thick - have been given my ov sticks and start them tomorrow.  Once I get my surge have to call clinic and book in for e/t for five days later and start the dreaded cyclogest   God do I hate those things    So its all go and I could be having e/t next weekend


----------



## karen112 (Jan 27, 2007)

hi panda!!
      next week i think i will be the week behind you!!
hopefully anyway!i am worried now as  the clinic told me if my serge falls on thu or fri i will have to wait till next month as they dont do weekends great!!! and if i do ovulate when i think i do then this is looking likely!!! fingers crossed its not a thurs or fri!!!
hope everything goes well for you and i wish you lots of    and my best wishes with it!!  make sure you keep me up to date and i will you,
love karen x


----------

